# Non-ashy Powder?



## wquty77 (Mar 15, 2010)

Do any of you know of a setting powder or powder foundation or translucent powder that doesn't go ashy on you? i'm trying to decide what to get...
i'm an Nc45/50 in the center of my face and an Nw43/45 on the perimeter.

Thank you as always.


----------



## dietcokeg (Mar 15, 2010)

blot powder in light - i got medium a little while ago bc they ran out of light and its ashy ughh - light however is not! i also like NYC translucent loose powder - in the lightest shade is great too.


----------



## AdrianUT (Mar 15, 2010)

I would advise you to try MAC Blot in Deep Dark. The Dark might look a little ashy on the perimeter of your face which is why I'm going with Deep Dark. I'm an NC45/C7 and I use the Dark color for your reference and it is invisible on me. These powders don't really deposit much color so the shade really doesn't matter THAT much. I also recommend MAC Mineralized skin finish natural you would probably need Dark. But if you still find your powder to be ashy even though it is the right color you can set everything with a spritz of MAC Fix plus for a more natural/dewy look.


HTH


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 16, 2010)

I would just suggest to stay away from those things which have SPF in them.  Those for me are the worst offenders.


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 17, 2010)

Laura Mercier's loose powder is truly a translucent powder. Not all "translucent" powders really are, so it's good to test it before you buy.
Also, I find that if a truly translucent powder does ever go on "ashy", it means you've applied too much.

I also like the blot powder (pressed) to keep in my bag for day.

Oh, and you may also want to look into Select Loose in NC45. It's translucent, but has a slight hint of color to balance out the two tones you're working with. Good luck


----------



## mscoco (Mar 18, 2010)

Mac do a onesize fits all powder in the prep and prime range. im a nw47 and my sis is nw55 suits us both fine as its totally transparent but its great at mattyfying.


----------



## iadorepretty (Mar 18, 2010)

you might wanna try the Ben Nye Banana Powder. i love this stuff and it's not expensive at all.


----------



## milamonster (Mar 18, 2010)

very true! I use MUFE translucent HD powder and this one is super absorbing for my oily skin. But if you apply too much it will make u ashy. Or if ur face is already matte and u try to apply more its just going to sit there...when u take a pic u might look ghastly. literally just apply a little. 
another great one is by Arbonne it's a green translucent powder...sounds weird but trust me it absorbs great ! u can find that on ebay or get it from their site.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_Laura Mercier's loose powder is truly a translucent powder. Not all "translucent" powders really are, so it's good to test it before you buy.
*Also, I find that if a truly translucent powder does ever go on "ashy", it means you've applied too much*.

I also like the blot powder (pressed) to keep in my bag for day.

Oh, and you may also want to look into Select Loose in NC45. It's translucent, but has a slight hint of color to balance out the two tones you're working with. Good luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## wquty77 (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow, green powder? that sounds interesting. I'm definitely going to look into the banana powder and the prep and prime. I want to try that Arbonne powder too... 

Have you all ever tried the Make-up Forever powder foundation?


----------



## jazmatazz (Mar 20, 2010)

MAC's prep and prime finishing powder is good for this. It's transparent, I'm NC43 and with a light dusting I can't see it. HTH!


----------

